# [PROVIDENCE, RI] Non-D&D group starting (Conan, Grim Tales, Shadowrun, MnM, etc)



## GlassJaw (Jan 24, 2007)

I've got the beginnings of a new group in the Providence area.  So far, it's made up of all EN Worlders and I'd like to add 1 or 2 more.

Group Charter:  To play various non-D&D games in order to try out all the various systems and settings you've always wanted to play or run.  Rotate GM's so everyone can have a chance to play.  

Playstyle:  Very laid-back and friendly.  Beer and mead imbibing in moderation; no smoking (inside my place anyway).  Strong rules knowledge but emphasis on story and not powergaming or min/maxing. Well, maybe a little min/maxing.    Minis used most of the time.

Games:  Definitely an interest in low-magic, gritty d20 fantasy - Grim Tales, Conan, etc.  Strong interest in Shadowrun 3ed/4ed and Mutants & Masterminds.  Open to trying other systems and board/card games as well.

The first game will be a Conan mini-campaign run by yours truly.  It will be a series of some of the Mongoose-published modules and probably run from levels 3-6/4-7.  Characters provided or created.  Second campaign will probably be Shadowrun.

Schedule: One weeknight every other week, around 7-10ish.  Weeknight is TBD (although Mon was mentioned as a possibility).

Location:  My place.  Outside of Providence off 195.  Very easy to get to.

If interested or have any questions, please contact me at chris7476 at yahoo dot com.

Thanks!


----------

